# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  INICIAR NEGOCIO EN AGRICULTURA

## phuane

Hola amigos del foro
Estoy muy interesado en iniciar un negocio en agricultura, como es en toda actividad supongo que no es nada fácil  pero tengo todas las ganas y recurro a ustedes en busca de recomendaciones, apoyo y quizás asesoría.
Entre otras cosas tengo estas consultas:
1- No tengo ningún conocimiento técnico, supongo que deberé asesorarme, será necesario capacitarme???
2- Terreno, estoy indagando en lugares como Huaral (aunque están algo caritos), Huacho y Barranca. Cual sería el mínimo del tamaño del terreno para empezar??? y que otras características mínimas (agua, suelo, clima etc) debería tener en cuenta para la compra???
3- Que productos debería pensar en sembrar para empezar???
4- Debería buscar primero quien me va comprar mis productos antes de sembrar??? o hay mercado para poder ofrecer???
5- Cuanto debería ser mi capital de trabajo (sin contar el terreno) para comenzar a trabajar en este negocio??? solo un aproximado y algo referencial para tener idea.
6- Del punto 2, quizás haya otras recomendaciones de lugares, y si hay ofertas también. 
Les agradezco de antemano sus respuestas y recomendaciones.
Soy Contador, no de este rubro, pero cualquier consulta me escriben y en agradecimiento con mucho gusto investigaré y les responderé. 
Pablo HuanéTemas similares: Grupo Rodríguez  Mariátegui prevé iniciar producción de trucha en Huancavelica en marzo del 2010 Artículo: Australia se alista para iniciar exportaciones de uva a China Artículo: Trabajadores de Camposol desisten de iniciar huelga, informó MTPE Minag prevé iniciar la próxima semana funcionamiento de núcleos ejecutores agrarios Minag prevé iniciar rehabilitación de 100 mil hectáreas de cafetales antiguos a nivel nacional este año

----------


## Erich

hola pablo, 
primeramente comentarte que yo tengo un terreno en Huacho y al igual que tu me dio muchas ganas de lanzarme en esta aventura que es la agricultura vengo de comenzar hace poco un proyecto de cultivo de esparrago ya que si quieres halgo que se pueda rentabilizar rapido, debes de buscar en las hortalizas, despues de haber hecho busquedas sobre los cultivos mas viables en la zona fue el que me parecio mas adecuado para mi situación, yo comencé casi de  cero tambien solo tenia el terreno( lo mas importante). Si tienes alguna pregunta de precios o sobre mi inversion en mi terreno enviame un mensaje en privado que gustoso te respondere, asi que no dudes.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Pablo: 
Sí tienes que asesorarte por un experto,ya que tú no lo eres por lo que comentas. Si no vas a ser el especialista en la parte productiva, creo que deberías concentrarte en la administración o gestión del proyecto. También te recomendaría que busques mercado antes de animarte a sembrar, para que al menos tantées qué productos tienen demanda según tus propias indagaciones. Fíjate qué cultivos van  bien en la zona y conversa con los agricultores de allí para ver qué te dicen. 
Creo que este foro te viene muy bien a ti, así que mi recomendación es que intercambies información con otros usuarios de AgroFórum para que puedas tomar decisiones en base a los distintos argumentos que planteen. Comparte tus avances y tus decisiones para poder sugerirte, recomendarte, alertarte, o lo que sea necesario comentar en su momento, pero este espacio es bueno para despejar este tipo de dudas iniciales que tienes, así que espero que otros puedan también aportar con información más técnica de la que yo te puedo dar. 
Suerte y esperamos los avances para ver si te podemos apoyar en algo. Saludos.

----------


## rob3020

Buen buenas noches amigo, esperando contribuir con tu propuesta me presento soy William Ruiz poseo estudios y conocimientos prácticos en agricultura, Pecuaria y agroindustria. Te mando algunos titulos de mis proyectos elaborados en el estado de Perfil y Prefactibilidad. Espero que te agrade alguno y poder asi concretar algo, saludos.   *I.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGRICULTURA* 
  1.-  “Producción Tecnificada de Plátanos”
  2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Yucas”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Papayas”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Frutales”
  5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Hortalizas”
  6.- “Cultivo de  Lechugas en Hidroponía”
  7.- “Producción Comercial de Tomates en Semi-Hidroponía”
  8.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Barbasco o Kube”
  9.-  “Cultivo e Industrialización del Coco”
 10.- “Cultivo Tecnificado y Comercialización de Papayas” 
 11.- “Agroforestación, Siembra Asociada “
12.-  “Producción de Semilla Pre –Básica de Papa”
13.-  “Elaboración de Productos Orgánicos para Agricultura Orgánica”  *II.- EN EL AREA DE LA PECUARIA*  
  1.- “Producción Tecnificada de Leche de Vaca en  100 Módulos Familiares” 
  2.- “Centro de Engorde Intensivo de Vacunos”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cerdos de Raza en 100 Módulos Familiares”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Caracoles en 200 Módulos Familiares”
  5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Conejos de Piel , y Confección de Abrigos en 4 Comunidades”
6.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza en 200 Módulos Familiares”
7.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza”  - Proyecto Privado.
   8.- “Piscigranja :  Producción de Tilapias y Carpas”   *III.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGROINDUSTRIA* 
  1.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Papaína Purificada*”
  2.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Conservas de Papayas y Piñas*” 
  3.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Néctares de Papayas y Piñas”* 
  4.-  “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Fruta Confitada de Papaya*”
  5.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de  *Pisco de Piña*”
  6.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Harina de Plátano*”
  7.- “Planta para la  *Industrialización de la Yuca*”
  8.- “Planta para la *Industrialización** del Coco”*
  9.- “Industrialización de la *Leche**”*
10.- “Industrialización de la *Soya*”
11.- “Industrialización de la *Caña de Azúcar*”
12.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Licores Exóticos*”
13.- “Planta para el Tratamiento de *Agua de Mesa*”
14.- “Miniplanta de *Panificación*”
15.- “Producción Industrial de *Biofertlizante y Promoción de su Uso*”
16.- “Producción de *Biol*”  - (Abono Foliar Líquido).
17.-“Producción de Cómpost a Partir de la Basura”
18.- “Producción de *Gas y Bioabono en Biodigestores*”
19.-“Industrialización *Moderna de la Papa”*
20.- Planta para la Elaboración de *“Papa Picada Precocida”*  *IV.- EN EL AREA DE LA EDUCACION Y CAPACITACION* 
1.-Ensayo : “Cómo Desarrollar el Sector Agropecuario y Agroindustrial”
2.-Ensayo :  “Escuela Tecnológica para la Agricultura, Pecuaria y Agroindustria para Adolescentes”(Perfiles y Prefactibilidad)  *I.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGRICULTURA* 
  1.-  “Producción Tecnificada de Plátanos”
  2.- “Producción Tecnificada de Yucas”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Papayas”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Frutales”
  5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Hortalizas”
  6.- “Cultivo de  Lechugas en Hidroponía”
  7.- “Producción Comercial de Tomates en Semi-Hidroponía”
  8.- “Cultivo e Industrialización del Barbasco o Kube”
  9.-  “Cultivo e Industrialización del Coco”
 10.- “Cultivo Tecnificado y Comercialización de Papayas” 
 11.- “Agroforestación, Siembra Asociada “
12.-  “Producción de Semilla Pre –Básica de Papa”
13.-  “Elaboración de Productos Orgánicos para Agricultura Orgánica”  *II.- EN EL AREA DE LA PECUARIA*  
  1.- “Producción Tecnificada de Leche de Vaca en  100 Módulos Familiares” 
  2.- “Centro de Engorde Intensivo de Vacunos”
  3.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cerdos de Raza en 100 Módulos Familiares”
  4.- “Producción Tecnificada de Caracoles en 200 Módulos Familiares”
  5.- “Producción Tecnificada de Conejos de Piel , y Confección de Abrigos en 4 Comunidades”
6.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza en 200 Módulos Familiares”
7.- “Producción Tecnificada de Cuyes de Raza”  - Proyecto Privado.
   8.- “Piscigranja :  Producción de Tilapias y Carpas”   *III.- EN EL AREA DE LA AGROINDUSTRIA* 
  1.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Papaína Purificada*”
  2.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Conservas de Papayas y Piñas*” 
  3.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Néctares de Papayas y Piñas”* 
  4.-  “Planta para la Elaboración  de *Fruta Confitada de Papaya*”
  5.- “Planta para la Elaboración  de  *Pisco de Piña*”
  6.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Harina de Plátano*”
  7.- “Planta para la  *Industrialización de la Yuca*”
  8.- “Planta para la *Industrialización** del Coco”*
  9.- “Industrialización de la *Leche**”*
10.- “Industrialización de la *Soya*”
11.- “Industrialización de la *Caña de Azúcar*”
12.- “Planta para la Elaboración de *Licores Exóticos*”
13.- “Planta para el Tratamiento de *Agua de Mesa*”
14.- “Miniplanta de *Panificación*”
15.- “Producción Industrial de *Biofertlizante y Promoción de su Uso*”
16.- “Producción de *Biol*”  - (Abono Foliar Líquido).
17.-“Producción de Cómpost a Partir de la Basura”
18.- “Producción de *Gas y Bioabono en Biodigestores*”
19.-“Industrialización *Moderna de la Papa”*
20.- Planta para la Elaboración de *“Papa Picada Precocida”*  *IV.- EN EL AREA DE LA EDUCACION Y CAPACITACION* 
1.-Ensayo : “Cómo Desarrollar el Sector Agropecuario y Agroindustrial”
2.-Ensayo :  “Escuela Tecnológica para la Agricultura, Pecuaria y Agroindustria para Adolescentes”

----------


## phuane

Gracias Bruno
Efectivamente me voy a ocupar de la gestión del proyecto, en la primera fase es la compra de terreno de acuerdo a las caracteristicas y requerimientos minimos y necesarios para empezar este negocio, tengo algunas propuestas y las visitaré este fin de semana.
Publicaré las caracteristicas del terreno para que me den sus recomendaciones.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Por lo que he aprendido de las discusiones en este foro, es importante que hagas un análisis de suelo y de agua, ya que en función de ello, deberás elegir un cultivo que se adapte bien a las condiciones de tu terreno y al clima de la zona. Yo veo temas de comercialización, así que podría apoyarte en este tema para tratar de econtrar compradores antes de que llegue el día de la cosecha. Si me preguntas qué producto me suelen pedir, te diría espárragos, palta hass, uvas de mesa, mango, granada, arándanos; pero si me preguntas cuáles me interesan más a mí, te diría la lúcuma o la chirimoya, ya que son productos exóticos del Perú de muy buena calidad, que cada día se hacen más conocidos en el mundo. 
Pero en lo que sí no tengo ni idea es en el tema de costos de producción, así que debes tener presente también este tema para tomar la decisión final del cultivo que sembrarías. 
Si te sirve, tengo en stock un "Test Rápido de Suelos" para que hagas una evaluación rápida a las características de los terrenos que visites. También tengo medidores de Ph, pero no sé si te convenga más hacer un análisis de laboratorio para ambos casos. En todo caso, te recomiendo tecnificar tu producción en la medida de lo posible, porque los detalles son los que hacen la diferencia entre un cultivo normal y uno excelente. 
En fin, hay mucho de qué hablar sobre este proyecto, porque está en la etapa de gestación; así que esperamos poder ver tus avances en el tiempo para ir dando nuestras opiniones. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola te recomiendo evaluar terrenos en la zona de PAraiso - la tablada / Santa Maria / Huaura es una zaona en desarrollo y los terrenos estan capitalizando terrenos ideal para fruticultura y hortalizas  
RAZS

----------


## jrfranqui

Estimados amigos, 
Al igual  que Pablo estoy muy interesado en  invertir en agricultura, y mas preciso en Espárragos pero  tengo muchas dudas la primera y fundamental, considero yo  es el tema de ser formal. ¿La pregunta es si es necesario u obligatorio que sea formal para ser competitivo en precios? mas allá de  que  la calidad del producto no esta en discusión. Estuve averiguando al respecto y encontré la LEY AGRARIA  que a simple vista es atractiva  pero profundizando en los detalles surgen  dudas. Por ejemplo el tema de la devolución de igv, que fomenta la formalización sin embargo  dice la ley que es necesario tener el programa de inversiones  refrendado por una auditoría y una visación del MINAG, todo esto se puede hacer pero un agricultor sin conocimientos y peor aún con pocos recursos ? 
Dejando de lado esto,  tengo unos terrenos en las pampas de Pisco y planeo empezar con 2 Hectárias, quiero saber como se manejan en este tema de pedir factura o no porque sabemos todos que aveces se maneja bajo la mesa. 
Espero sus respuestas de manera atenta 
Saludoss 
Junior Ojeda

----------


## gustavoarias7

Hola, mi experiencia es un poco practica y quizá mas arriesgada, pero va bien hasta el momento, yo al igual que muchos invertí en el agro, pero como no conocía mucho de cultivos y mas era una pasión me reuní con un familiar muy entendido en la agricultura y le propuse trabajar juntos, el ve la parte operativa en su mayoria y yo veo la parte administrativa y financio los cultivos, ademas de indagar precios y ver un poco de estadistica, consulto a profesionales y no olvido el clima, no tengo terreno propio aún, comenze arrendando y no va mal, espero en corto plazo invertir en un terreno agricola. Respecto a mercado, existe para distintos tipos de cultivos y los agricultores con mas experiencia saben de esto, sin embargo tambien hay que preveerlo. 
Saludos

----------


## manolo40pe

*Los tres pasos para cultivar??*

----------


## manolo40pe

Quieres disfrutar tu proyecto y pronto.   No quieres hacer una mala elección de las plantas que deseas cultivar. Antes de sembrar conocerás qué frutos, verduras o hierbas de olor te gustan y te conviene cultivar. Paginas: 16 a 80Sabes que el espacio que dedicarás a tus cultivos y las plantas que elijas sembrar serán determinantes del éxito o fracaso de tu proyecto de cultivar en casa. Podrás elegir en tu casa o jardín el sitio mas conveniente para sembrar  aunque sea pequeño. Pagina 6.No quieres saber de abonos o fertilizantes inadecuados, tóxicos, mal aplicados o fuera de tiempo. Por supuesto, el libro incluye una lista de lo que necesitas comprar. Qué tierra, qué semillas, qué fertilizantes, qué plántulas (plantas para sembrar de inmediato). Páginas: 85, 87, 103, 107,108No quieres equivocarte en el tipo de tierra por falta o exceso de agua. Muchas opciones para que tú decidas. Paginas: 13, 14 y 15.No quieres sembrar en la estación equivocada, ni alimentar tus plantas a destiempo. Puedes escoger, dependiendo del clima de la ciudad donde vives, entre cultivos que crecen rápidamente o no, si requieren poco o mucho espacio, o con mucha o poca luz, agua, alimento, fertilizante y otros. Paginas: 113 También en el libro te recomiendo ¿Qué macetas usar? ¿De qué tamaño? ¿Con qué cultivos?. Páginas: 3, 7, 9, 10, 15, 90, 107, 109, 111No quieres errores que resulten caros, con malos resultados o con perdidas totales. Habiendo elegido el espacio en tu casa donde quieres cultivar, podrás definir, dependiendo de tus gustos y preferencias, del clima de la ciudad donde vives y del área disponible, sabrás que es lo que lo que quieres cosechar. Paginas: 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 16, 47, 54 y 110No quieres que tu esfuerzo, tiempo y dinero se pierdan en poco tiempo sin dar frutos que cosechar. Es mejor tener el apoyo y la guía de la experiencia. Sabrás más de como cuidar tus plantas. Paginas: 111 a 118    En este libro electrónico encontrarás soluciones aplicables y respuestas prácticas a tus problemas y preguntas. 
Haz click aquí:   *Los tres pasos para cultivar??*

----------


## dangoba2000

Pablo me llamo dante trabajo en la cooperativa agraria aucayacu nuestros socios tenemos mas de 100 hectarias listas para cultivar podemos asesorarnos con un proyecto agrario y asi podremos cultivar no solo un producto y darle valor agregado para exportarlo seria excelente si te interesa podemos madurar esta idea mi numero es 999167726

----------


## Milton28

Se ve interesante ojala te vaya bien suerte y salu2

----------

